# How do get rid of Hypopus stage grain mites



## SpiderM (Oct 26, 2008)

My Vietnamese centipede is nearly always scratching his head plate, but I was told he might have hypopus stage grain mites, is there a way to get rid of them?

Is there link some one could give me, to a previous thread of this topic, or give me an idea of what to do. 

Thanks

N.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you tried the "search" function?  The topic has been hammered pretty hard, you should find a load of info and comments.  But I would make sure it even has the mites first.  Can you see them?  They will be tiny things usually bunched up together and most of the time there are more around the first 1/4 of their body.  They tend to congregate between tergites.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 27, 2008)

I never noticed it before when I read it over but this book: Frye, Fredric L. *Captive invertebrates : a guide to their biology and husbandry* suggests the use of oxygen and a 3-4% nonflammable, volatile anesthetizing agent to knock out the affected invertebrate and the mites and then brush them off.


----------



## SpiderM (Oct 27, 2008)

*Where can I get predatory mites in the UK*

I  am from the Uk, and I was looking to get predatory mites and I was wondering are these mites good to use use.

link below:
http://www.just-green.com/258/Just-Green-Just-Spider-Mite-Killer-.html

or can anyone give me another so I can get predatory mites in the UK. thanks


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 28, 2008)

I just know that the use of _Hypoaspis miles_ works. About other species- no idea...


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe mine is about the fifth post down it could help http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=136229


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 3, 2008)

Baby powder followed by a bath seemed to work on my T....


----------

